# Architectural PE



## Troll (Feb 10, 2017)

Is anyone taking this? There isn't even a section for us!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 10, 2017)

LOL @ architects....


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 10, 2017)

Why do you need a section...you're not engineers...


----------



## Troll (Feb 10, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Why do you need a section...you're not engineers...


Architectural Engineer is not an engineer? wanna try again?

lemme guess. Hillary supporter?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 10, 2017)

View attachment 9211


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 10, 2017)

opcorn:


----------



## Troll (Feb 10, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> View attachment 9211


Nice info.

A shame the NCEES AE PE doesn't test architects.

Just like the NCEES Power PE doesn't test electricians.

" "  NCEES HVAC PE doesn't test AC technicians.

" "  NCEES SE doesn't test welders.

  :facepalm:


----------



## thekzieg (Feb 10, 2017)

Everyone I know who's gotten an AE degree has ended up in structural engineering in practice and has taken the civil: structural exam.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 10, 2017)

weve never had enough people sign the petition to get one added..


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Feb 10, 2017)

Apparently Architects get butt hurt much faster than actual engineers...


----------



## Supe (Feb 13, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Apparently Architects get butt hurt much faster than actual engineers...


You just don't understand their "vision".


----------



## iwire (Feb 13, 2017)

Don't architects already have AIA? 

But architectural engineering is more like building engineer, MEP kind


----------



## gpoli111 (Feb 15, 2017)

I hope this thread doesn't die out, so many lulz


----------



## MetsFan (Feb 15, 2017)

> On 2/10/2017 at 4:13 PM, thekzieg PE said:
> Everyone I know who's gotten an AE degree has ended up in structural engineering in practice and has taken the civil: structural exam.


I know two people with AE degrees.  One was my old boss who is now a mechanical PE (HVAC) and the other was my coworker who is now a plumbing engineer.


----------



## Troll (Apr 18, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Apparently Architects get butt hurt much faster than actual engineers...


how cute.

Still can't figure out how those tricky adjectives work?

hint: "Architectural" is an adjective in "Architectural Engineer"


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 18, 2017)

It appears you take this far too personally since you're responding to a post that is over 2 months old.  I'll just leave this here:


----------



## Phatso (Apr 18, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Why do you need a section...you're not engineers...


I whole-heartedly agree. AE's really don't need their own section.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 18, 2017)

Looks like you need another vacation from EB...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 18, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Looks like you need another vacation from EB...


Nah, looks like he had a change of heart Ram. :thumbs:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 18, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


>


Since we're bringing up old news. Might as well just re-iterate this.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 18, 2017)

Phatso said:


> And so when the moderator is a twat...


so you really wanna get banned again, huh?







EDIT: @knight1fox3 where is that hammer again?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 18, 2017)

That's a statement we can all agree on


----------



## Troll (Apr 18, 2017)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> It appears you take this far too personally since you're responding to a post that is over 2 months old.  I'll just leave this here:


Not an architect, thus it can't be personal. Simply educating you.

There was no debate here.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 18, 2017)

Troll said:


> Not an architect, thus it can't be personal. Simply educating you.
> 
> There was no debate here.


----------



## Phatso (Apr 18, 2017)

Jesus Christ!

Are you people living on here? How the hell do you get 10k+ posts?

Must be nice to have no life, ;-)


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 18, 2017)

Usually we get to high post counts by not getting banned.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 18, 2017)

Phatso said:


> Jesus Christ!
> 
> Are you people living on here? How the hell do you get 10k+ posts?
> 
> Must be nice to have no life, ;-)


says the guy who just keeps taking exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam

get the point loser


----------



## Phatso (Apr 18, 2017)

I love how when some one asked a question, the cool kids with 10k posts comment to shit on someone's profession

It's immature, unprofessional, and pathetic really.

Wasn't there another douche who did the same and got banned in the hall of fame section?

Enjoy being married to the internet kids!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 18, 2017)

usually only happens when people are looking to start problems. go back to your home inspection business or whatever you do for a living..


----------



## Phatso (Apr 18, 2017)

Well, at least i Didn't get threats of assault this time for calling out someone's stupidity.


----------



## Phatso (Apr 18, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> says the guy who just keeps taking exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam
> 
> get the point loser


There is only about 15 exams total, genius. 

I've only taken what is needed for my career which was two exams.  You don't understand how having a  profession works? I think you need a dictionary.

You seem to be pretty butt hurt and envious.


----------



## Phatso (Apr 18, 2017)

@NJmike PE

34k posts, that is respectable!  Well done!

Also, I typically prefer to be called Mittens. Phatso is just my general forum handle.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 18, 2017)

Phatso said:


> > 6 hours ago, NJmike PE said: says the guy who just keeps taking exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam after exam get the point loser
> 
> 
> There is only about 15 exams total, genius. I've only taken what is needed for my career which was two exams.  You don't understand how having a  profession works? I think you need a dictionary.
> ...


Speaking of your career, T-bag, shouldn't you be lining up another radon test?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatso (Apr 18, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> usually only happens when people are looking to start problems. go back to your home inspection business or whatever you do for a living..


Being a twat by talking down to architects and inspectors?

Agreed


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 18, 2017)

Phatso said:


> > 5 hours ago, Road Guy said: usually only happens when people are looking to start problems. go back to your home inspection business or whatever you do for a living..
> 
> 
> Being a twat by talking down to architects and inspectors?Agreed


Oh boy....

Checkmate

opcorn:

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Phatso (Apr 18, 2017)

NJmike PE said:


> Speaking of your career, T-bag, shouldn't you be lining up another radon test?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 18, 2017)

Twat?

Do you kiss your two dads with that mouth?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 18, 2017)

opcorn:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 18, 2017)

Phatso said:


> @NJmike PE
> 
> 34k posts, that is respectable!  Well done!
> 
> Also, I typically prefer to be called Mittens. Phatso is just my general forum handle.


Hmm...that's an odd name. But whatever. :dunno:


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Fear Mr. Mittens in all his glory.






Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Apr 19, 2017)

matt267 PE said:


> opcorn:


Pass the popcorn Matt.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 19, 2017)

nah, shows over.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 19, 2017)

Boooo, I want more.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## paxelar (Apr 24, 2017)

Funny thread......Entertaining break to say the least.

I took the AE Exam just to see what it was about.  Interesting


----------

